# LF - Cheap Shrimp



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

The tittle says it all i just want to start a colony in my 10gal over grown tank. I'll take red, yellow, white, anything im just seeing what kind of deals are out there. Thanks alot!


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

ipu has 1.99 hst in, pretty good deal from a store


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

TwoStonedBirds said:


> The tittle says it all i just want to start a colony in my 10gal over grown tank. I'll take red, yellow, white, anything im just seeing what kind of deals are out there. Thanks alot!


How many are you looking to start with?


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm lpoking to get about 30-40


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

still looking


----------



## killifishkerry (Aug 5, 2011)

Fantasy Aquatic has all u need. Starting $1.50


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you care about the size they are? I have noticed in my shrimp tank that there are a few baby shrimp. I am not sure if they are Red cherry shrimp Yellow shrimp or Ghost shrimp. I also have a couple of Red cherry shrimp & Ghost shrimp that are currently Berried. I will be heading out your direction after 3pm. I kind of remember where you live. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

Size does not matter to me, but today won't work I have a funeral to go to and I don't get paid till friday


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Keep me in mind. I could probably do something on the weekend for you.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got some cheap shrimp if you want. In fact, they have been breeding in my tank. They are full sized at almost 3/4-1 inch. If you get 30, it's $35. If you want 40, it's $40. These are Chocolate shrimp culls but they look like wild cherries to me.


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

The weekend works for me! and Mykiss thats a great deal you have there i just dont think ill ever be able to get to richmond.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i got red cherry shrimp for a dollar each if you are interested


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

if anyone can deliver today id like to get some!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

TwoStonedBirds said:


> if anyone can deliver today id like to get some!


I can bring some to you today. I will have to catch some and see how many I can do. I hope to be able to do at least 20 assorted shrimplets.


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

That would sweet! When are you planning on coming and how much money would u like!? Thanks alot Paul.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have 30 shrimp 2 are berried 1 ghost and 1 red cherry. $30.00 for all would work. I can head out anytime just let me know what works for you.


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

That's great, im ready right now if you want to head out now.
my address is #234 2109 Rowland st
phone number is 604 474 4774

thanks, paul


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Call me when you will be home long enough for me to get out there with the shrimp. 604-785-2111 I will wait for your call before heading out there again. It will take up to 30 minutes to get there.


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

sorry i went to a friends house in cloverdale.


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

any way you could come today or tonight?


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

i still want some shrimp!


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

Still wanting them shrimp


----------

